
In a Startup: It’s About The People - dwynings
http://startupi.st/in-a-startup-its-about-the-people/
======
dkasper
That sharing banner that pops up across the left side of the page is hella
annoying to the point where I couldn't even give the content more than a
glance. Until they post another article though you can read a version without
the spam banner on their front page at <http://startupi.st/>, or you can use
Readability or "reader" in Safari.

~~~
arnorhs
Same for me: <http://img2.pict.com/70/30/58/3833301/0/1279933262.jpg>

I found out, though, if I resized the window to a smaller size, the banner
disappears.

~~~
dwynings
Whoa, thanks for the heads up!

------
limedaring
Or: 5 reasons why I left my last job. It was a toxic environment where the
management didn't trust the employees (taking away personal laptops, then
iphones; requiring time-sheets; installed website-blocking software; etc.)

Hiring was also emphasized on finding the cheapest developers as possible,
preferably ones _without_ experience because they specifically wanted
developers they could "train" to their backwards coding practices. And this
was a startup with only 12 people total.

After three years of trying to hire new developers, they still only had the
original people that started the company because the cheap devs they tried to
hire never were any good (how surprising). And those devs had been working at
the company for so long that they're scared to leave for a better job.

/end rant.

Wish they'd read this article and change their tactics.

------
trevelyan
It's very important to treat people well. But you don't always have the money
to hire the best people, especially if you're a bootstrapped startup. One of
the hardest psychological things about starting a business for me was taking
no pay for a long time while paying others decently for work. Having an
employee make considerably more than you is not psychologically healthy. I
found myself having to guard against irrational feelings of resentment when
going through tough times.

Money solves a lot of problems, and I think this is an area where funding is
actually useful. Still better to grind through doing all the work yourself and
not give out equity though.

~~~
BerislavLopac
I'm just curious: what did you live off (food, rent...) while you were taking
no pay?

~~~
trevelyan
Always managed to find enough to live and pay rent. Took a part-time job for
two months at one point in order to afford to be able to move.

------
cycojesus
I cannot upvote this enough as I am internally battling between my envy to
resign next monday and the need to feed my son.

